# It's Rainig So I am Building Feeders



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is one I just got finished with, going to go ahead and make four feeders and four grit boxes. 38 x's 4 and 13x's 4 purchased and I think I will have around 40 bucks in all of them so I went and got me a finish nailer, that will make the wife happy


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

Thats so cool. i think that i'm gonna get all the materials to make a couple. Using your modles. great job.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats beautiful...c.hert


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

That's awesome


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the complements, I added wrong lol I think I will have around 65 in all of them........


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Feeders!*

Nice job! Can't wait to see what you do for grit.
Thanks for sharing.
Jack


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Here you go Jack, they are just little baby feeders, update on the price lol lol 54 bucks total.... Got a feeder and grit box in the loft now


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Very nice!*

All I can say is-WOW! Very nice. I Like!
Jack


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You're very talented. They're beautiful. Lucky birds!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats an excellent piece of work


----------



## MadisonPigeon (Nov 5, 2008)

Can you give a step by step on how you made them? they look really good


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I pretty much used Lovebirds plans, http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/LOFTACCESSORIESPLANPAGE.html


----------

